# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Le royaume des ombres

## Ivan Le Fou

Je sais, je sais, ce n'est pas un roman policier. D'accord, j'ai à peine commencé que je fais mon premier écart au thème de cette chronique, mais on croise dans ce roman des crapules, des assassinats, et des enlèvements, alors…
   Alan Furst est la nouvelle référence du roman d'espionnage de qualité, sauf qu'à la différence d'un John Le Carré il ne s'intéresse ni à la guerre froide, ni à l'époque contemporaine, mais plutôt à l'entre-deux guerres, dernière comprise.
   Dans "Le royaume des ombres", nous emboîtons le pas de Nicholas Morath, un hongrois travaillant pour son ambassade en France. Morath est tout à la fois ancien officier de cavalerie, épisodique associé d'une agence de publicité parisienne et espion à son cœur dépendant puisqu'il tente de se partager entre les besoins de sa riche maîtresse argentine et ceux de son oncle, authentique comte et maître manipulateur.
   Ici, le spleen magyar n'a rien à envier à l'âme slave et l'on voyage beaucoup dans une Europe de 1938 qui ne laissent à ses nouveaux enfants, les petits pays issus de l'éclatement de l'empire austro-hongrois, qu'un choix honteux entre écrasement sanglant ou annexion tueuse d'espoir. L'ombre du fascisme est partout dans cette chronique d'un désastre annoncé et une des grandes réussites du roman est de nous faire vivre de l'intérieur ce qui n'était autrement qu'un succession inexorable de dates issues d'un manuel scolaire : Anschluss, troubles séparatistes, annexion des Sudètes, guerre en Tchécoslovaquie, résistance de la Pologne… et partout, tout le temps, l'incroyable lâcheté de la France et de l'Angleterre.
   Pas de James Bond chez Furst, même si le détachement désabusé avec lequel Nicholas Morath endure son existence mouvementée entre Paris, Anvers et Bratislava, pourrait rappeler le héros de Ian Fleming. Sauf que les faits d'armes de Morath se limitent à des voyages en trains de nuit, quelques faux passeports et de brefs échanges de coups de feux nocturnes. L'essentiel est ailleurs, dans les intrigues politiques et les hésitations diplomatiques. Sans réel début, ni véritable fin, Alan Furst dresse le portrait d'un monde voué à disparaître sous les bruits de bottes, dont les derniers témoins luttent désespérément pour ralentir la marche d'Hitler.

_"Le royaume des ombres", roman d'Alan Furst, collection Points Poche, 7 euros environ._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## FarFy

Celui là j'ai bien envie de le lire. C'était il y a seulement 60 ans, et quelque part le spectre de cette époque plane toujours sur l'Europe.

Merci Ivan !

----------


## Eulmamat

Ça a l'air plutôt intéressant. Je tenterai le coup d'autant plus que je ne connais rien au genre espionnage (à part Littell et seulement La Compagnie, très bon au passage).

----------


## Bootsy

Ivan, tu écrit aussi pour ton frère?  ::P:

----------


## Jérémie

La critique donne envie... d'ailleurs je dois pas être le seul, j'ai pris l'avant dernier du stock de chez Amazon  ::):

----------


## Trebad

Je recommande aussi chaudement, dans un genre semblable, "La Compagnie" de Robert Littell. Celui-ci a non seulement le nom d'un des personnages clé de James Ellroy, il a très très bien su, dans un seul roman, retracer l'histoire des des ambiances fortes de la CIA depuis la fin de la guerre: passant par Berlin et le mur, les 4 de Cambridge, la Hongrie en flammes, Cuba sous le feu des cochons, les relations Agence / Mafia en Sicile, la guerre froide en général et ce jusqu'à l'Afganistan. 

Les personnages sonnent juste, Angelton est un psychopathe comme dans la vraie vie, Kilby est une enflure attachante et le personnage du Sorcier est mythique. 
Du très bon. A lire. Mangez-en.

----------


## ElGato

Ah bah ça fait vachement envie, je vais tâcher de le trouver. Je sais pas si je l'ai déjà dit mais je kiffe grave votre rubrique, monsieur Le Fou.

En parlant de John le Carré, est-ce que tu nous parleras de ce genre-là (espionnage pendant la guerre froide) ? J'ai lu tous ses bouquins et j'en cherche d'autres auteurs...

----------


## FarFy

Tiens j'ai regardé _A la poursuite de l'Octobre Rouge_ hier à la télé, et j'ai pensé à toi Ivan...

Tom Clancy a fait aussi quelques romans d'espionnage sympas hein? ;-)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ah bah ça fait vachement envie, je vais tâcher de le trouver. Je sais pas si je l'ai déjà dit mais je kiffe grave votre rubrique, monsieur Le Fou.
> 
> En parlant de John le Carré, est-ce que tu nous parleras de ce genre-là (espionnage pendant la guerre froide) ? J'ai lu tous ses bouquins et j'en cherche d'autres auteurs...


Coïncidence, je comptais justement vous entretenir bientôt d'un roman de Le Carré. Bon... rendez-vous vendredi 3 octobre pour poursuivre cette discussion.




> Tiens j'ai regardé _A la poursuite de l'Octobre Rouge_ hier à la télé, et j'ai pensé à toi Ivan...
> 
> Tom Clancy a fait aussi quelques romans d'espionnage sympas hein? ;-)


Euh... Tom Clancy, comment dire... Même si je lui dois mon pseudo, c'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé, ni du point de vue stylistique, ni du point de vue politique. Mais alors padutoudutou.

----------

